# Jetta 2.5- Question about the Splash Guard



## SkilledTexan (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey folks,
first post here. I used this site along with help from my neighbours to do my first oil change at home on my 09 2.5 Jetta.
Only concern I have is that the splash guard is not that securely fastened on. 
I didn't have the proper torx screw to remove it so we used an improvised screwdriver and as we finished the job in the dark with little light, i can see that a few screws are missing.
My question is this- How many of those little screws are needed to fasten the spash guard back on? Because i already found one lying around and when i look under the car i can see that there is one hole missing a screw.
I'm referring to this- http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457
3rd image down
Thanks


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you can get away with only a few screws in it, but when one of those few fails it may be the last time you see your splash guard in one piece.


----------

